# GIAC vs Eurodyne



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

So hopefully I can chip the car once the tax man gives me the goods. Locally I can either go with Eurodyne (Chris Tapp actually runs out of Ottawa) or GIAC. I've heard good about both but just looking for some more input. What's important to me is smooth acceleration and idle over which one is the quickest...


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Eurodyne!! No issues at all here. but main thing is if you ever decide to go BT they got you covered


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: GIAC vs Eurodyne (Neb)*

Most convenient, but I vote Eurodyne



_Modified by l88m22vette at 6:48 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: GIAC vs Eurodyne (l88m22vette)*

I've been GIAC's for 82k on my '02. whether it be stock or BT.......love their work. I'd personally find who is the most convenient to get installed for you.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

As everyone said, go with the most convenient. All base tunes will give the same output, so whether you go with Unitroinc, Eurodyne, GIAC, APR, or Revo, they will all give you just about the same results. If Eurodyne is close by, then go with them.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

i bought GIAC for my TDI jetta and it worked fine.. so i bought it for the TT when i got it.. but i had issues.. with limp mode.. GIAC was always wanting money to diagnose it instead of helping me out.. so i tried to fix it myself.. ended up having them take it off and give me a refund.. but when they did.. the company refunded me both cars and asked me to let them take it off my Jetta TDI as well cause i had to go as far as a lawyer to get anywhere with them... so i went APR on the TT afterwards with really weak power.. but it was reliable.. when i wanted to go BT there was no options so i traded tunes with a guy who had uni tune that was selling his car on the classifieds so i could have upgrade options to BT.. we went and had it transfered and i payed the 50 bucks to transfer.. and ended up getting hooked up with stage 2 instead of the stage 1 he had before.. and transfer my APR to him.. 
WOW< huge difference in the power. it was like night and day over the APR.. so i bought Uni for the TDI and it was much stronger then the GIAC was.. so i recommend atleast UNI or Eurodyne over GIAC..


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (storx)*

doesn't sound like you worked with Giac USA on this one. not sure what the installers do in Korea, but typically the tuners who sell Giac in the states help out. but of course, each tuning shop is its own owner that happens to sell Giac. sucks you had that experience w/ a lame shop.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

the seller and shop was in USA.. in North Carolina.. in Raleigh. I even called the 1800 number on there site for help.. for them to tell me to go to my local Giac tuner to seek help.. i was tossed around so much.. i said **** it and called a lawyer


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

that shop must have closed down cause i live in the raleigh area and i don't think ive seen Giac. just revo uni and apr


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

I think I'll go with Eurodyne on this one, they're local and I've never heard a bad thing about them.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

it was a german shop called VAG near the international airport.. im not from there.. i drove up from New Bern, NC when i had it all done..and ADAM from unitronics drove up from Atlanta Georgia.. and helped me out.. i let him stay overnight and gave him lots of beer for payment since he didnt want anything els.e.

_Modified by storx at 7:04 PM 3-19-2010_


_Modified by storx at 10:25 AM 3-20-2010_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (storx)*

Any word from Adam? He went from big influence to MIA - I assumed the Cubans had gotten him in Florida








(PS: If you're listening Adam please prove me otherwise







)


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

last time me and him talked on AIM.. he was back in school taking like 20 credit hours a semester.. and looking to get married and settle down with his girll so i have no clue..


----------

